# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  Se requieren magos aficionados en Valencia

## Leslie Urban Magic

Requerimos aficionados a la magia en Valencia
para realizar magia de cerca en evento, 
Comunicaros en el tel.690135087 ó al mail: latorreheerklotz@hotmail.com
Gracias!!!

----------


## MagNity

¿podrías dar algunos detalles más como si són remunerados?

----------

